# Car rental for 1 yr in Cape town



## wiandchoc (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello

We just moved to cape town and would like to get a car. We plan to be here for 1 year. Is it better to rent or buy one? We may get a second car so definitely would like which options work better to save money..

Thanks!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

wiandchoc said:


> Hello
> 
> We just moved to cape town and would like to get a car. We plan to be here for 1 year. Is it better to rent or buy one? We may get a second car so definitely would like which options work better to save money..
> 
> Thanks!


We had to rent a car for a while (about 4 months) when we arrived, cost us an absolute fortune. Try to buy if possible.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree car rental is going to cost R6,000+ a month. 
Plus if you buy you can sell when you leave. Yes, it's more hassle but will save you more money.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are very cheap car rental options, especially if you sign for a year, however they are usually not great cars.

Don't forget that buying a car means petrol, maintenance, insurance, servicing, etc...


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

2fargone said:


> I agree car rental is going to cost R6,000+ a month.
> Plus if you buy you can sell when you leave. Yes, it's more hassle but will save you more money.


In 2009 I hired a basic Citigolf for about R2000 for a month. These days you won't get that value for money. If you are here for a year why not try Car Hire Cape Town | Car Rental South Africa | 4x4 Hire. They have a buy back program.


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> We had to rent a car for a while (about 4 months) when we arrived, cost us an absolute fortune. Try to buy if possible.


Am also looking into Long-Term rentals.
By saying an absolute fortune can u be more specific,and if possible what car agency was it.From what i can see all major brands have long term offers but are much more expensive than stand alone agency's with say 2 or 3 branches in all of the SA.

Any advice on car rentals for 2-3 months,and good offers that anyone has first experience with,would be much apreciated


----------



## Bax (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi 

As a frequent traveler a car will cost a minimum of 300 rand per day or 9000 rand per month or 108 000 per annum you can buy a brand new car for this amount and then sell it a year later for about 75% of the value so the sums speak for themselves


----------

